# Skip Shift doesn't work??



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

From what I've read on here, I guess I should feel lucky but....trying to activate the skip/shift to force me into 4th gear has yet to occur. I've tried going the right speed (under 20) and barely using the throttle. No light and no 4th gear force. I can shift into 2nd, 3rd etc.. 

Has this happened to anyone?? I assume this isn't another last minute deletion for the '06 models (just like the lack of an oil gauge pod connection)?:confused


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

So far my '06 M6 has only activated the skip shift one time, and if I remember right it was well over 20mph, probably closer to 25mph. I was also hoping that it wasn't working for whatever the reason. 1st gear is so short in these cars, it hasn't been an issue for me yet. But I haven't been driving it very agressively either during the break-in period. The skip-shift eliminator is on tap if it ever does become an annoyance. I put one on my '94 Formula recently, takes about 5 minutes to jack the car up and plug it in.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I found it difficult to "make" the shift light come on...
First of all your car needs to be warmed up all the way, check your owners manual as it has a description of the conditions that trigger it

The most likely time it would come on for me is when I was turning left from a stop, in slow moving traffic, and wanted to shift to second. It happened very seldom but I put in a skip shift anyway...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Wait until you pull out into traffic doing 80mph or a semi truck, the skip shift will activate and you will be a sitting duck. Best thing to do is get the override, then you can decide when and what gear to skip.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Wait until you pull out into traffic doing 80mph or a semi truck, the skip shift will activate and you will be a sitting duck. Best thing to do is get the override, then you can decide when and what gear to skip.


The skip shift only works when your in 1st and under the right conditions (engine up to normal operating temp, less than 15% throttle, around 2500 rpm's, etc.), it "forces" you to 4th. How the heck can you do 80mph in 1st.... I don't think so :willy:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I think his point was it comes on when you least expect it and when you least want it too. 

I do agree that aintmisbehavinn may have embellished a little too much, lol


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> I think his point was it comes on when you least expect it and when you least want it too.
> 
> I do agree that aintmisbehavinn may have embellished a little too much, lol


:agree and he meant pulling into traffic doing 80 mph. I don't think the
shift skip would even be an issue in that situation because your rpm 
would be way up over 2500 in order to reach highway speeds on a ramp.
But, I have to agree that, it does seem to activate when I least expect it
and never when I do expect it.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> I found it difficult to "make" the shift light come on...
> First of all your car needs to be warmed up all the way, check your owners manual as it has a description of the conditions that trigger it
> 
> The most likely time it would come on for me is when I was turning left from a stop, in slow moving traffic, and wanted to shift to second. It happened very seldom but I put in a skip shift anyway...


Mine came on a few times in exactly this situation. I also tried to get it to come on many times, and only succeeded once.

The window of opportunity for this to happen seems small. To the original poster, my guess is yours isn't broken or deactivated. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Speaking of problems that aren't problems . . .*

. . . I don't think my traction control works. I've peeled out and done some lurid tail-sliding around corners with nary a peep from the electronic nanny. I did notice the "low traction" symbol on the DIC the other day, though . . . just couldn't tell from seat-of-the-pants sensations if anything was actually happening.

How out of shape do you have to be before the traction control kicks in?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

You can spin both tires with t/c on and get no indicator, it's when one tire is trying to spin faster than the other that t/c kicks in with wheel braking and the engine cuts power until traction is restored.

I've found I get a LOT more wheel hop with t/c on than with it off and t/c usuallly kicks in before I can make it through first. With it off, I've spun the tires all the way thru 1st and 2nd (with about a 3 foot gap in my strip of rubber due to the shift)

be warned tho, if the engine and t/c fight, the clutch loses...happened when I had two (big) passengers in the car with me, the t/c kicked on but for some reason the engine didn't cut power = one smoked clutch


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> The skip shift only works when your in 1st and under the right conditions (engine up to normal operating temp, less than 15% throttle, around 2500 rpm's, etc.), it "forces" you to 4th. How the heck can you do 80mph in 1st.... I don't think so :willy:


Opps, I meant if a semi was doing 80, it used to skip at the wrong time anyway.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Not sure why, but as the miles have increased, it's working now...not as bad as I envisioned though.


----------

